# Probleme connection serveur samba sur oplayer



## Yulbreneur (3 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour , j ai installé le lecteur oplayer sur mon iPad mini et dans le menu j aperçois mon mac et ma box numericable et lorsque j essaie d y entrer on me demande mes identifiants SAMBA .comment les obtenir .merci


----------



## lineakd (3 Septembre 2014)

@yulbreneur, soit le bienvenu!
Pour l'accès au Mac, tu tapes dans la case "connexion", le nom ta session de ton ordi et celle du dessous, le mot de passe de ta session.
Je ne sais pas pour ta box.


----------



## Yulbreneur (3 Septembre 2014)

Non ce n est pas ça . merci mais ça me dit toujours erreur réseau


----------



## lineakd (3 Septembre 2014)

@yulbreneur, regarde dans les préférences système/partage si partages de fichiers est coché. En cliquant sur le bouton "options", vérifie si "partage les fichiers et les dossiers via smb" est coché ainsi que la case en face de ton compte.
Je n'ai aucun problème avec un ipad air sous ios 7.1.2 et un imac sous os x 10.9.4. En ayant, les deux appareils connectés sur le même réseau.


----------



## Yulbreneur (3 Septembre 2014)

Merci ça fonctionne .un petit peu déçu car les vidéos en 720p et 1080p ne fonctionnent pas ( saccade et pas de son)


----------



## lineakd (3 Septembre 2014)

@yulbreneur, les saccades sont dû au débit de ton réseau wifi qui est insuffisant pour le streaming des vidéos. L'app oplayer ne doit pas lire le codec audio de tes vidéos.


----------



## Yulbreneur (4 Septembre 2014)

Merci


----------

